# Heath, OH - #1360 F B&T SKINNY



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso/frmDetail.aspx

Licking Co AS -- Avail 10/21








[/img]


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1360 F B&T SKINNY*

the above link says "could not find animal".


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso/frmDetail.aspx

This link worked for me this AM.

ID 1360
Female
Date Available 10/21/09

Val


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

link connects to page which says "could not find animal".


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1360 F B&T SKINNY*

I found her by this
http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso/frmResults.aspx

page 3


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you rocky1, yes, there she is. poor dear little girl.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw poor gal looks so thin & red on the belly. I am about 30 mins from this shelter.


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

b ump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1360 F B&T SKINNY*

Just checked and she is no longer showing up.Anyone know what happened?
http://www.lcounty.com/ac/lcaso/frmResults.aspx


----------

